# Is it beyond repair?



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

The old man had a mishap today to say the least. His sling broke while riding his 4 wheeler and his rifle took a dive under the wheels. I know it would be cheaper to just buy a new one, but he bought this 50 years ago out of a ZCMI catalog with his fence mending money as a young boy in Heber. What are your opinions or recommendations? Is it doable? Thanks folks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well... I would get the barrel checked with a "straightness gauge" before I put much money into it... but you can get some really nice replacement stocks. IMO, its a neat gun and I would restock it:

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/879631031

-DallanC


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

If the barrel and scope are fine A new stock shouldn’t be too hard. I broke my gun in half on my 18th birthday in a slow motion 4-wheeler roll over. Happened coming through a creek bed about a hundred yards from the truck at the end of the day. I was pretty frustrated because I bought it with my own sprinkler pipe moving money. My dad got someone to Put a new stock on it and it was good as new. Still using it over 25 years later. The old broken stock still hangs in two pieces on the old boys bedroom wall of my parents home. My kids ask about the story about every time we go and stay with my parents.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Check Numrich gun parts for an original replacement stock don't ruin it with plastic!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree 100% with 7MM! If you cant find an "original" stock for that rifle, I'd spend the money to have a smith make one that is close as possible to the original. Maybe it could be a Gift to him for Dad's Day next year?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like a Rugger M77. It shouldn't be that difficult to find a stock I'd think. I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang!

That happened to me when I was a teenager.... I was walking up a frozen trail, sling came off in the front and my rifle which looks almost identical fell backwards with the muzzle slamming the frozen dirt. Stopped, fixed the sling, then it fell off again.. Stock busted in the exact same place. I was given this rifle by my dad. It was the opener of the rifle deer season... 

We epoxied it back together and I ended up shooting a deer on the second weekend with it. 

I didn't run mine over though so I would be curious on the barrel. 

Good luck! It's a beautiful stock.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If the action is good you can rebuild the rest of the gun, depends on how much you want to spend for that heirloom. If the barrel is done go to Northland Shooters supply and replace with the same caliber or what ever you want depending on the bolt face. Replacement stocks are easy to find, lots of sources. Turn it into a project you do with your father together and it will have even more value to you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Numrich has a number of stocks for a old M77 Ruger and that is what your rifle looks like.

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/gun-manufacturer/ruger/rifles-ruger/m77-old-model?page=6

You would have to take the rifle to a gunsmith to have them check the barrel. With a taper on the barrel you would have a hard time doing it yourself other than looking down the bore to see if if deviates. But I doubt that the barrel was hurt, it broke at the weakest part of the whole barrel/stock assemble. I have seen them repaired when broken there by using wood dowels, screws, and epoxy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Numrich has a number of stocks for a old M77 Ruger and that is what your rifle looks like.
> 
> https://www.gunpartscorp.com/gun-manufacturer/ruger/rifles-ruger/m77-old-model?page=6
> 
> You would have to take the rifle to a gunsmith to have them check the barrel. With a taper on the barrel you would have a hard time doing it yourself other than looking down the bore to see if if deviates. But I doubt that the barrel was hurt, it broke at the weakest part of the whole barrel/stock assemble. I have seen them repaired when broken there by using wood dowels, screws, and epoxy.


Agreed on trying to determine if its bent or not via the outside taper.

A "straightness gauge" is a perfectly straight long metal rod the specific diameter of the bore, down to a few thousandths. You simply drop it down the barrel... if it goes all the way through the barrel is straight. If it binds anywhere along the way, the barrel is bent.

Its an ingenious and really simplistic way to test barrels for warps or bends. They run around $80.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It will be a toss up on cost effectiveness of either buying one or letting a gunsmith check it. 

Also on the stock, if Mr DevilDog is handy with hand tools he may be able to take care of replacing the stock himself if any wood work is needed. But then again there may be a question. If he can find a stock that if for the same action and barrel he might be able to just drop in it with some minor fitting.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

It’s beyond repair. I’ll give you $100 for it.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

DevilDog09 said:


> The old man had a mishap today to say the least. His sling broke while riding his 4 wheeler and his rifle took a dive under the wheels. WHAT brand and model is it?? don't ever get rid of the old mans gun you'll kill something big with it someday when he's not around. worked for me except it was my moms. "And leave that old school scope on it where it belongs.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys! It’s is a Ruger M77 chambered in 270. Luckily his brother in law is a gunsmith in Roosevelt and is already on the job! He’s using my brother’s 308 in the meantime. I’ll be sure to update this post when the rifle is finished. I appreciate all the help and advice on it!


----------

